
Google Pixelbook - el_duderino
https://store.google.com/us/product/google_pixelbook
======
igravious
Specs:
[https://store.google.com/us/product/google_pixelbook_specs](https://store.google.com/us/product/google_pixelbook_specs)

Operating System

    
    
        Chrome OS
    

Display

    
    
        12.3" 2400x1600 (235 ppi) Quad HD LCD display for sharper images
        Touchscreen display with Google Pixelbook Pen support1
        400 nits for using in bright areas
        72% NTSC color
    

1Pixelbook Pen sold separately. Audio Dual speakers • 4 mics

    
    
        Dual speakers for better surround sound
        4 mics for improved noise cancellation during video calls
    

Processor 7th Gen Intel® Core™ processor

Memory & Storage RAM: 8GB or 16GB

    
    
        Memory
        8GB or 16GB RAM for seamless multitasking
    
        Storage
        128GB, 256GB, or 512GB (which also supports NVME) Solid State Drive
    

Dimensions & Weight 11.4 in x 8.7 in x 0.4 in

    
    
        Dimensions
        Length: 11.4 in (290.4 mm)
        Width: 8.7 in (220.8 mm)
        Height: 0.4 in (10.3 mm)
    
        Weight
        1.1 kg (2.4 lbs)
    

Materials & Color Aluminum unibody

    
    
        Materials
        Aluminum unibody
        Glass detail with Corning® Gorilla® Glass
    
        Color
        Silver
    

Battery Use time of up to 10 hours

    
    
        41 Whr battery
        45W charger (5V/3A, 9V/3A, 15V/3A, 20V/2.25A)
        Use time of up to 10 hours1
        Fast charging: up to 2 Hrs in 15 min., or 7.5 Hrs in 60 min2
        USB-C™ 45W adaptor that also works with Pixel phones
    
        Wi-Fi: 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, 2x2 (MIMO), dual-band (2.4 GHz, 5.0 GHz)
        Bluetooth® 4.2
    

Keyboard & Trackpad Backlit keyboard • Edge-to-edge trackpad

    
    
        Keyboard
        Backlit keys for easier typing in low light
        Full size with 19 mm pitch
        0.8 mm travel
        Google Assistant key
    
        Trackpad
        Edge-to-edge trackpad
        Etched glass surface
    

Camera

    
    
        720p @ 60FPS
    

Security TPM Chip

Sensors 3-axis Gyroscope • Magnetometer

    
    
        3-axis Gyroscope/Accelerometer
        Magnetometer
        Ambient Light Sensor
        Hall Effect Sensor
    

Ports USB-C™ • 3.5 mm headphone jack

edit: formatting!

~~~
earenndil
...what is the processsor? i7 doesn't tell you very much.

------
mamon
How does that compare to Dell XPS 13 2-in-1? - Little thinner and lighter, but
with worse overall specs. Plus it requires Google Account to work...

------
post_break
I'm trying really hard to understand the market for this device.

~~~
sytelus
Think of it as iPad on steroids. You get integrated keyboard, fold it 4
different ways, run all android apps.

------
hobarrera
But does it run Linux?

Jokes aside; what's the bootloader like on these things? Can you install
anything you like, or are they kinda locked down to ChromeOS? The specs look
nice, and are good competition to anyone in the market for a plain ol'
notebook PC.

------
wnevets
Is anyone doing web development on the chromebooks? What is your setup like,
do you have any limitations?

~~~
redorb
I tried to build a site just to test how it would work on ChromeOS.. I didn't
like it

But I guess that's cause I really prefer Sublime, Photoshop and a standard-ish
file system structure.

------
optimuspaul
$999 for a chromebook?

~~~
joefarish
It can run Android apps

~~~
redorb
Until it can run windows apps in emulation - I can't see spending $1k. It does
have a great looking form though.

~~~
joefarish
I currently use a Pixel C for removing back to my home server(s) when
travelling. It's fanless, compact and it just works. I don't think the
Pixelbook is worth another $600 over this but for me it ticks all those same
boxes.

------
samwillis
As a paid up member of the Apple ecosystem I really want Apple to release
something like this. I am sure it would do very well. They could call it the
“MacBookPad Pro” or maybe just a “MacPad”...

